# need more work asap in se mi



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

to make a long story short myself my fiance and our son need to move out of her parents house asap and i need to find more sub work asap i have 2 truck 2 salters. i have 4 guys that will work with me for sidewalk crews. if any one know of anything please let me know


----------

